# Fresh artichoke dip



## 4meandthem (Jan 15, 2013)

I made this over the weekend and liked it much better than canned version. It has BIG artichoke flavor versus the canned popular recipe. I also lightened it up by using less mayo and sour cream.

4 med. artichokes with cut tops, outer leaves removed,stalks peeled and insides scooped.

1 onion large dice
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 clove garlic chopped
1/4 pickled jalapeno rings
1 cup finely grated parmesan (fresh)
1/3 cup mayo
1/3 cup sour cream
squirt of sri hacha

oven to 350
Place artichokes,onions,garlic in a med hot skillet with olive oil for sauteing.Let cook for a minute or two then add the wine and cover.Reduce heat to a simmer cook until tender.(1/2 hour+-)

Let cool to handle then pull off any leaves that would be too tough to eat whole.Place the remainder of the chokes and the onions in a FP along with the jalepenos.With a spoon scrape the tougher leaves to remove the remaing meat on them.This scraping step is optional but will bring huge flavor.

Pulse chokes,onions etc to a chunky consistancy.Combine mixture with the rest of the ingredients and taste to make any adjustments. Place in a buttered oven proof dish and Bake for about 30 minutes until slightly browned.

Serve with whatever chips you like.

I may try using some fresh jalepeno next time to kick up the heat a little since this is pretty mild.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 15, 2013)

This interests me, sounds lovely, 4Me, thanks!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 15, 2013)

I love artichokes and this sounds wonderful .. thanks !!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2013)

looks great, 4me. thanks. c&p'd. 

i was looking for a good arty choked  recipe for super bowl sunday. my family likes ones with spinach added as is often served in restaurants, so i might do that. also, make it a healthier version to please my gym rat wife by using low fat mayo and sour cream.


----------

